# Does Phonezoo really work?



## Chaos Queen (May 2, 2003)

My son wants to use this service for ringtones, but I'm leary.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As well you should be. Many of those sites give you way more than you bargained for.


----------



## Falcon007 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have never had any problems with it. Just make sure you have a text message plan that supports Premium Text Messages, thats where they can getcha, premium texts cost a lot more but if you have unlimited texts then you dont have to worry about it.


----------



## Falcon007 (Jan 10, 2008)

the quality isn't like buying them off of your phone but thats why they are free


----------

